# Michael Palmer, March 2, 7pm, Free, a NY Bee Wellness webinar



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Sounds like a "must see" event.


----------



## Struttinbuck (Mar 8, 2020)

NY Bee Wellness said:


> *Michael Palmer*, March 2, 7pm, Free
> https://tinyurl.com/y3v8sfjs
> 
> Join Mike as he talks about his operation in Vermont, "A year at French Hill Apiaries"


Gotta share this. Do we need to apply somewhere or make any type of reservation?


----------



## Struttinbuck (Mar 8, 2020)

Struttinbuck said:


> Gotta share this. Do we need to apply somewhere or make any type of reservation?


You do have to register. Just click on the link in the first post.


----------



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

NY Bee Wellness said:


> *Michael Palmer*, March 2, 7pm, Free
> https://tinyurl.com/y3v8sfjs
> 
> Join Mike as he talks about his operation in Vermont, "A year at French Hill Apiaries"


Now on YOUTUBE

*



*


----------

